# Babe thrashes head and throws arms when nursing...



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi there...
The past couple of days, my newborn (2 weeks) has started thrashing her head, throwing her arms and arching her back about half way through nursing. The first 10 minutes or so go fine, but then she freaks out. It seems to happen mostly at night or other naptimes. Could she just be overly tired? It seems she may be gassy too. I'm also on an antibiotic...

She seems like she still wants the breast...but won't take it.

Please help! It makes me so sad to see her do this!


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, I read your post before and I don't have a lot of insight. I was hoping someone else would reply, but I see no one has. I have two possible ideas, and they conflict, so at least you can be sure both aren't the case!

I was thinking you might have a really hard let-down. Any choking or sputtering going on?

I was also thinking it could be possible that your milk flow might have slowed when she starts weirding out. Can you tell when you are letting down? Do you hear her swallowing? If the milk has slowed, you could try breast compression or switching to the other breast.

Kellymom Info on Forceful Let-down, Slow Let-down & Breast Compression

I would also try to keep in mind that newborns are really disorganized and a brand-new person just plain has a lot of adjustment to do. It is VERY hard for both of you in the early weeks. As long as she is gaining well and has good diaper output you should be in pretty good shape.

Maybe someone else will see this post and offer more insight! Take care and post more if you have a chance!


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

There's lots of possible reasons for your baby doing that. When I was trying to work out what was up with my dd, I found this article very helpful:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...e-nursing.html


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

Does she need to burp?

My daughter did something like you describe starting from birth. The only thing that really helped was to take all the advice I could find for a sleepy baby and REVERSE it. Swaddle, turn the lights down, make it a bit warmer, etc.


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Thank you so much for all the responses...after looking at Kelly's website, I think that the culprit is a hard letdown of my milk. All of the "symptoms/causes" match us perfectly. So, now it's just a matter of trying to fix it!

Thank you thank you!
Sara


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

Just in case things don't improve, I had a few thoughts. When I was on antibiotics (some form of penicillin), my milk supply diminished to the point that I don't think my ds was getting any out of my breasts at night. He'd pull away and cry, and eventually refuse to go back on the breast. (I ended up supplementing with formula). As soon as I used up my antibiotics, my milk supply increased (I also began taking fenugreek at about the same time). However, at 2 weeks I'm guessing you want to avoid supplementing. Maybe talk to a lactation consultant or LLL to determine if your milk supply is low now.

Another possibility might be reflux. The backarching is often a sign of that.


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

I think if anything, my milk is in OVER supply. It always shoots all over her face







and I soak through my nursing pads. I do wonder about reflux, because she spits up constantly, but that is also a sign of a strong letdown...??

Thanks for sharing...


----------

